# MV Stops Instructor



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

The Harwich Police Department, in cooperation with Rayburn Law Enforcement Training, will host a three-day:

Vehicle Stops Instructor Course​July 23rd - 25th 2007 ​8:30 - 5:30 ​ 
 This three-day course will cover vehicle stops from A-Z. The seminar will start with some basic officer safety issues that every officer should know. The course will advance into the various vehicles that officers encounter on a vehicle stop, and how to use low risk and high risk tactics on those vehicles. All aspects of a vehicle stop will be covered including suspect control, van stops, tractor-trailer stops, and pursuits. This class will include practical exercises using simunitions. Each participant will receive a copy of Mike Rayburn's book, "Advanced Vehicle Stop Tactics" as well as a complete power point presentation of the class. 

Course content includes: 



Officer Safety Issues
Low Risk vs. High Risk
Body Language
Motorcycle Stops
Van Stops 
Commercial Vehicles
Camper & RV Stops
Vehicle Containment
Surprise Vehicle Stops
Pursuits
Interdiction Stops
Suspect Control 



 The instructor for this course will be Mike Rayburn. Mike has over 28 years of experience in the Law Enforcement field, and is currently an adjunct instructor with the Smith & Wesson Academy. He is the author of numerous articles and three books, Advanced Vehicle Stop Tactics, Advanced Patrol Tactics, and Basic Gunfighting 101. His video, Instinctive Point Shooting with Mike Rayburn, is a top seller in the law enforcement and combat shooting communities. 

To register for the course contact Mike Rayburn at: 518-879-9544 or at www.pointshooting.org Registration is limited. 

For travel and lodging information contact: Richard Buttrick at 508-430-7541. 

The course fee is: $500 
This course is open to certified Law Enforcement Officers only, ID required.


----------

